#        .

## id104533792

! ,   .
""        1-,   .
 - ,           ?
   -   .
    ,        .  ,   ,     . 
     25,26,44  91  (  ,   .  ).

----------


## id104533792

:

 :
-   
-    
-  
-  
-  
-  
-  
-  
-     

    :

- 
 -  
- 
- 

       .

----------


## id104533792

,    .   ""  -

----------


## balabolec

---     ,      /   ,           .
 1  

        )        ?
     /: , ,  , ,     /   /

   -    ,      /    -  1  /,    ---    , ,  /  /; 
, , - ---  ?     +- 100)

   ,      ,         . ,    -       .

----------


## id104533792

.
   ,       .    1 .   ().      2 ,  .
  10-12/
   1 .
 .
    ,       .       ,       ,      ""  .      . -  ,  .
       .    ./       .          ,  -.

----------


## -

*id104533792*,  )) 
  "" ,   -    (


> ./


)

----------


## balabolec

1    .            1   ":    -" ,         . 

  -    90.                   /   :Smilie: /.

         1  ,  -      )     ,    ,            .

       ,       .

----------


## id104533792

*-*, 
*balabolec*, 
       .          .      ,     ,   ""     .    .     (    1   )  ,     .    ,   ,          .     ,       ,       .   ,     .

  :   - .       20  25 . 26  44    ..

  .         ....        (,   / ),   .  .  .

----------


## balabolec

..       ,         1 .             ..

     . /  /.   ,  "   -  ".

            . 
     , ,  , ,               /  :Big Grin: /,      ,

----------


## id104533792

> ..       ,         1 .             ..
> 
>      . /  /.   ,  "   -  ".
> 
>             . 
>      , ,  , ,               / /,      ,


,     . .   , , .
         ...  ,       ,       .    ""  .
     ...       .   ,    .         :    ()   ,   .,        .

----------

